# central machinery 33684



## Tinkertoy1941 (May 14, 2019)

Need central machinery 33684   part dimensions for buying a new 4 jaw chuck  Or a source


----------



## mikey (May 14, 2019)

Here is the manual. 

I suspect you can find what you need at Little Machine Shop. The spindle mount is the typical Asian 3-bolt type so LMS should be able to help you out.


----------



## royesses (May 14, 2019)

Little machine shop links
Lathe Chuck, 4-Jaw 3" independent jaws








						4 Jaw Lathe Chuck for Sale | Lathe Chuck Jaw | LittleMachineShop
					

This 4 jaw lathe chuck for sale is made with hardened and ground high quality steel. Shop this plain back mounting lathe chuck jaw a LittleMachineShop today!




					littlemachineshop.com
				



Price: $102.21

Lathe Chuck, 4-Jaw 3", Self-Centering Jaws








						Lathe Chuck, 4-Jaw 3", Self-Centering 3424
					

Lathe Chucks 3424 4-jaw self-centering lathe chuck; 3" (80 mm) diameter; Includes chuck key, inside and outside jaws; Plain back mounting; High grade ...




					littlemachineshop.com
				



Price: $122.95

Roy


----------



## Tinkertoy1941 (May 15, 2019)

Thanks Guys
Great info see below--- This for a 3.15" dia chuck
Thanks


----------

